# Cutest thing you've seen that probably isn't cute to others.



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Random things...not obvious like babies, or puppies, please :angry:



-I was studying in the School library when I heard someone snoring on the desk in front of me. The desks were arranged face to face with added frames for privacy in each desk. I got up and took a peek and there was this girl sleeping on top of her pile of books. She somehow sensed me looking at her and awoke. Looking at me- doe eyed for couple of seconds, she realized that she was drooling and tried to wipe it off while chuckling nervously. Cutest thing ever..


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

This might sound outside the cliche for my type... but Honda CB250... the cutest little thing I've ever laid eyes upon.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

Acne on the face of someone I love


----------



## gann (Jun 30, 2013)

In a group of friends I once hung out with, there was one man who stuck out for being very confident and unabashed. If a picture was being taken, he'd be the first guy to throw his arms around the shoulders of everybody in reach - to the discomfort of others, some of the time. But I knew this was just his way, he touched and he loved his friends. 

It's been years since I've known him, but the other day I came across a photograph of him on Facebook and there he was, gripping one of his buddy's in a one-armed bear hug.

I find this kind of brotherly affection in (straight) males endearing, a sadly lacking trait in most people I've met - where many of us are afraid to touch, or are conditioned to keep it within romance or special occasions.


----------



## omgitsangela (Jun 11, 2013)

Planaria. They're worms!


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

:3


----------



## Whisperdream28 (Jul 5, 2011)

When I see people who are usually really professional and well put together do something kind of dorky or awkward I find it adorable. It just makes me see that there is a real, flawed person under there who's probably more like me than they let on. A lot of people just make fun of other's awkward moments, but they can be really adorable sometimes.


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

Old people that love to joke and smile!!! They can literally change your day and put a smile on your face in an instant!


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

My dog falls asleep on pretty much everything but his bed. Here he is asleep on a Christmas sock half his size. His bed is three times the size of this sock and it's literally just out of frame in the top right corner. At the moment his favourite spot is sleeping on the ends of the curtains, inches away from his bed. Not a puppy, he's 13 years old. :tongue:








My grandmother gets me to put any leftover food in her house on the shed for the birds to eat. A few weeks ago they got birthday cake. :laughing:


----------



## PandaBear (Jul 2, 2013)

When I saw this giant obese squirrel on the street, learning a few days later that my neighbour feeds it bread and goodies everyday! ( The squirrel's big belly was adorable!)


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Jumping spiders.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

geekofalltrades said:


> Jumping spiders.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

Someone tripping all over their own shoes and being all embarrassed about it later.

Guys who cry and then pretend they didn't.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Bleeding tooth fungus:










Caterpillars:










Boxes:










And, of course: :kitteh:


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Hikikomori said:


> Boxes:


Any box?


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Jebediah said:


>


haha..I feel the same way. Spiders and snakes creep me out.


----------



## CodeGuru (May 25, 2012)

Mathematical truths. Not simple stuff, I'm talking about calculus-III tier math that might scare some people.
It once scared me too, to think that something so complex can exist.
But then curiosity got the better of me and I wanted to see if really could be done. Just to see if it really was gibberish.
The more I learned about it, the more it made sense. And the big thing that made me like it was, that it was all real. I could see these truths in the real world, bearing real meaning, in real time, and be so practical yet so concrete despite being just scribbles.
And to see something fit together so perfectly well, with absolute perfection and yet still be so real.
It's unreal to see. It's like looking at the matrix or something.
So when I see a triple integral, I blush a little.

I wonder how many people I creeped out with this post, haha :tongue:


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

1. When someone is trying to pronounce some difficult word and stammers or gets tongue twisted  It is instantly adorable.

2. When somebody innocently and truthfully says something embarrassing about himself/herself.

3. When somebody of a serious personality wears some funny or weird dress/shoes very confidently and goes about with a very serious face wearing the same.

4. When somebody walks up to me with a gift or some other token of affection in a very awkward way and doesn't know what to say or how to present it.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

CodeGuru said:


> Mathematical truths. Not simple stuff, I'm talking about calculus-III tier math that might scare some people.
> It once scared me too, to think that something so complex can exist.
> But then curiosity got the better of me and I wanted to see if really could be done. Just to see if it really was gibberish.
> The more I learned about it, the more it made sense. And the big thing that made me like it was, that it was all real. I could see these truths in the real world, bearing real meaning, in real time, and be so practical yet so concrete despite being just scribbles.
> ...












wha..what the fcuk this this :shocked:


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

My fiance's giant two front teeth. And how there is always something slightly off with his outfit, like his pants are falling down, or there's a stain on his shirt, or he forgot to wear socks, or he's wearing a blue suit jacket and black suit pants.

This quote:
Research has shown group-based decision-making is responsible for complex behaviors such as resource allocation. In a study where 50 cockroaches were placed in a dish with three shelters with a capacity for 40 insects in each, the insects arranged themselves in two shelters with 25 insects in each, leaving the third shelter empty. When the capacity of the shelters was increased to more than 50 insects per shelter, all of the cockroaches arranged themselves in one shelter. Researchers found a balance between cooperation and competition exists in the group decision-making behavior found in cockroaches. The models used in this research can also explain the group dynamics of other insects and animals.[SUP][11]
[/SUP]
Another study tested the hypothesis that cockroaches use just two pieces of information to decide where to go under those conditions: how dark it is and how many other cockroaches there are. The study conducted by José Halloy and colleagues at the Free University of Brussels and other European institutions created a set of tiny robots that appear to the roaches as other roaches and can thus alter the roaches' perception of critical mass. The robots were also specially scented so they would be accepted by the real roaches.[SUP][13]
[/SUP]
Additionally, researchers at Tohoku University engaged in a classical conditioning experiment with cockroaches and discovered the insects were able to associate the scent of vanilla and peppermint with a sugar treat.


----------

